# New Bradley with 900w and Auber recirc fan



## pounce (Jun 24, 2019)

I picked up a very inexpensive Bradley unit from Amazon Warehouse in blue. I guess its not a popular color. Having lived with a Bradley for maybe a decade I knew what do with this one.

I pulled the burner off it and replaced it with a Temco 900w mounted to the back wall with stainless bolts and some stainless fender washers.

Next I added the new Auber re-circulation fan. For years I planned on pulling a fan from a convection toaster oven and installing it on my aging Bradley cabinet, but never got around to it. This new Auber fan can be adjusted using a variable voltage power supply. It comes with a 12v that is meant to hit the tested sweet spot according to Auber. I like options so I bought the variable supply off Amazon after learning from Auber the motor supports up to 24v.

I'm using an Auber 1800w single sensor PID that I have owned for maybe 10 years. Works great. The sensor was recently tested in a Fluke tester and is still spot on at 250.

The results were very good. The fan makes a huge difference. Typically I put a lot of ribs in the cabinet of the Bradley and expect to have to move things around to avoid hot spots. Not with the fan. All of the ribs were very evenly cooked.

Bradley should really offer a combination like this setup. Yes, it would raise the price, but the consistency and of the fan and response of the more powerful heater makes cooking even that much more simple.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 24, 2019)

Very nice work.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 24, 2019)

pounce said:


> I picked up a very inexpensive Bradley unit from Amazon Warehouse in blue. I guess its not a popular color. Having lived with a Bradley for maybe a decade I knew what do with this one.
> 
> I pulled the burner off it and replaced it with a Temco 900w mounted to the back wall with stainless bolts and some stainless fender washers.
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome!
Nice stuff!  I didn't know Auber offered a fan.  I installed a convection motor and a fan blade in my MES and it helps things out but I still get hotter and colder spots along the racks due to the element design and other factors.  
I'm fairly happy with my setup though the wifi on my controller is hit or miss sometimes and I've been too lazy to buy a wifi extender JUST for the smoker... but I see it coming soon.


----------



## pounce (Jun 24, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> Nice stuff!  I didn't know Auber offered a fan.  I installed a convection motor and a fan blade in my MES and it helps things out but I still get hotter and colder spots along the racks due to the element design and other factors.
> I'm fairly happy with my setup though the wifi on my controller is hit or miss sometimes and I've been too lazy to buy a wifi extender JUST for the smoker... but I see it coming soon.



Check out my other smoker with the same fan. Its a MES 340g. Nice thing about this Auber recirc fan is that it blows up the back wall. Well, you can install it wherever you like. It could blow down from the top if that's what you wanted.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/welcome-master-bradley-auber.288248/


----------

